# Hamilton Vesta



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I just bought this Hamilton Vesta. I know that there is not a lot of interest in ladies watches, but perhaps there is in this one. It's true! This is NOT an electric watch. But it was the companion watch of the Hamilton Electric Altair. This particular Vesta has the original band. I'm scouting around for an original box now, but don't know what I am looking for yet.

Here are both the Vesta and my Altair (which I bought from Rene Rondeau):


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> ... and my Altair (which I bought from Rene Rondeau)


Stop it...I want mine! :lol:

Nice pair Dave...I and 3P have the Thor and Juno:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Nice those. I reckon I could even force one of those on my ladies wrist despite her aversion to vintage watches!

I think I could get quite heavily into the Hamilton pieces without too much persuasion! Always wanted the ventura, preferably the XL, but any would be welcome. Missed out on a beautiful smaller 14ct one not many months ago on the bay!

Nice advert too - The gift of a Hamilton, the reward of love....

....I'd rather give the gift of a casio for the reward of a quick - er...


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > ... and my Altair (which I bought from Rene Rondeau)
> ...


I've got one of these sets too, Paul, and I think I may have the ad as well.

Gotta love this stuff! Do you think getting a companion watch as part of a "set" will encourage the 710 to approve future purchases?


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Mrs. Harleymanstan and I have a pair also :friends:










harleymanstan


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

harleymanstan said:


> Mrs. Harleymanstan and I have a pair also :friends:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be sure to wish "Mrs. Harleymanstan" a Happy Birthday (tomorrow) from her friends on The Watch Forum.


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> harleymanstan said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. Harleymanstan and I have a pair also :friends:
> ...


I will definitely do that.









harleymanstan


----------

